# It's Official



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Gigantic Frankenstein has been added to the Moebius Models website!

Other updates have been made, as well. Take a look.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Excellent...when?...how much?...how many are in a case?
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> Excellent...when?...how much?...how many are in a case?
> Mcdee


errr... Did you make it to the Big Frankie page?  That will answer when.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Doh...sorry man, didn't click on the red Frankenstein link the first time...Summer of 2008 and with the original BOX...man this is too good to be true!...and not that it matters but has there been a solid price set for BF yet?
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I haven't heard anything about the price, yet. 

Was the link to the Frankie page too difficult to find? The disclaimer is required for the licensing. If it's too difficult to find the link, I'll have to add a note to the page.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Congrats, Big Frankie fans!

It's sad - a favorite long-time HobbyTalk chant will now be layed to rest.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

No the link wasn't hard to find...I was just so excited that the first time I got there I blew right past it ...your page is fine,I'm the one who needs adjusting
Mcdee


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

That Frankie is rather cute, I had never seen a decent pic of him before, nor had I really looked all that hard either. Have to admit I like it.
Guess I'll get one as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

kit-junkie said:


> . . . Was the link to the Frankie page too difficult to find? The disclaimer is required for the licensing.


Man, that's some disclaimer! All that's missing is a Sanity Clause.


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

scotpens said:


> Man, that's some disclaimer! All that's missing is a Sanity Clause.


"you canna' fool me, there ain't no sanity claus"


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John P said:


> Congrats, Big Frankie fans!
> 
> It's sad - a favorite long-time HobbyTalk chant will now be layed to rest.


Oh, I don't think it will totally be laid to rest.
The tone of the chant will just change to one of victory.

And now we can all chant BIG ENTERPRISE, BIG ENTERPRISE.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Congrats, Big Frankie fans!
> 
> It's sad - a favorite long-time HobbyTalk chant will now be layed to rest.



There are plenty of other models that can be supersized in the tradition of Big Frankie! 

BIG DRAKKY

BIG WOLFIE

IN fact, there're already calls for a BIG CYCLOPS. 

"BIG CYCLY?"


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Ravenauthor said:


> "you canna' fool me, there ain't no sanity claus"


LOL!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

BIG FRANKIE !!!! :thumbsup:
hb


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Please stop before you get to "Big Dutch Boy and Girl"!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Big Zorro!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Let's not forget BIG KONG! :thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Man , I loved seeing that anouncement... Thanks guys.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

John P said:


> a favorite long-time HobbyTalk chant will now be layed to rest.


"This thread is locked"?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Never that one!


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

Big Wonder Woman!

Big Wonder Woman!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Is it just me or has this kit been issued in record time just right after announcing it.:hat:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> There are plenty of other models that can be supersized in the tradition of Big Frankie!
> 
> BIG DRAKKY
> 
> ...


Big _Mummy_, Big _Creech_, Big _Hunchback_, Big _Phantom_, Big _Hyde_, Big _Prisoner_, Big _Bride_ (insert clever weight-gain-after-marriage jokes in reference to that last one here)...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Big Prisoner would be ultra- cool!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

BIG SPOCK! Ooops! Wrong page!

Never mind...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Thr Big Bride Of Frankenstein would go well with Big Frankie.What a nice couple they would make.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I was on the fence about wanting one of these but now I'm squarely on the side of "GIMME DAT ONE!"


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Big Judy?? Big Mary-Ann? (or is that Big Mary-Jane...LOL) Big Ginger! Big Wilma!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

So is the BIG F. an all styrene kit?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> So is the BIG F. an all styrene kit?


Yes, all styrene. Not sure on the chain though, don't know how they'll do that. Dave may post on that later....


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

*BIG DREJ!!!*


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Big John Payne! He is a well know model character, and then we can all be inpayne!


----------

